# titel:chefkoch



## Liax (28. November 2008)

hi leutz,
bin am arbeiten für den titel chefkoch
so nun ne frage zu ein paar rezepten
ich brauche ja alle nordend rezepte für den titel, da sind halt ein paar rezepte die es anscheinend garnicht gibt
wie z.b.: kangaloosh, deftiger orcaeintopf, schaufelhauersuppe
oder hat jemand ne idee wo ich diese rezepte bekomme, weil in dalaran gibts die dinger nicht für kochpreise

greez liax


----------



## AngusD (28. November 2008)

Hi,

wie in dem Thread über "Kanaloosh" geschrieben, gibt es darüber Unklarheiten. Vermutlich droppen diese Rezepte irgendwo oder sind als Belohnung der Dalaran Kochdaily erhältlich - ähnlich wie einige Rezepte der Shattrath Kochdaily.

Daher, nicht verzagen. Das Add-on ist noch jung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (1. Dezember 2008)

diese drei aufgeführten rezepte und noch ein paar mehr gibt es für je 3 dalaran(daylie)kochpreise bei den verkäufern die neben dem typen stehn die die kochdaylie vergeben


----------



## Tanyanka (1. Dezember 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> diese drei aufgeführten rezepte und noch ein paar mehr gibt es für je 3 dalaran(daylie)kochpreise bei den verkäufern die neben dem typen stehn die die kochdaylie vergeben



Würde ich so nicht sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genau diese drei aufgeführten Rezepte sind eben NICHT für die Marken erhältlich. Wo man diese Rezepte bekommt, ist noch ein Mysterium das es noch zu lüften gilt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte in dem Beutel für die Dalaran Kochquest auch schonmal ein Rezept, in dem Fall aber ein "altes" (den Schokokuchen).


----------



## Ektomorph (2. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hatte in dem Beutel für die Dalaran Kochquest auch schonmal ein Rezept, in dem Fall aber ein "altes" (den Schokokuchen).



/sign - war bei mir genau so...
ich nehme mal an, dass es noch weitere solche *alten* Rezetpte für die Daily in Dalaran gibt (z.B. Sturmkoteletts...)



btw. first after blue?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mchris (2. Dezember 2008)

ist denn nun schon bei jemanden eins dieser *neuen* rezepte in den dayly belohnungen gedroppt oder sind das nur vermutungen?


----------



## Giggs (2. Dezember 2008)

Thottbot

  Report  Quote Reply Re: Recipe: Kungaloosh
Score 3.3     Vote: [-] [+] by Alixina, 11.4 days ago 
Unfortuantely I opened a ticket concerning the REcipe :succuent orca stew , That was supposed to come with the quest and the Gm said : Thos recipes are not implemented yet so im guessing all the quests with recipes in beta are now only food or dirnk rewards wich sucks..big time..


----------



## AngusD (2. Dezember 2008)

Also auf die Aussage eines GMs würde ich mich nicht umbedingt verlassen:

WoWHead.com - Kungaloosh Rezept - 





> Now GMs can't tell you where to find an item, but he did confirm that the recipe is still in the game. He also confirmed that there are NO cooking recipes as quest rewards in Northrend at the moment.(...)



Der eine GM sagt, die Rezepte seien nicht im Spiel, der andere sagt, sie seien drin. Typischer Fall von: Linke Hand weiß nicht, was der rechte Fuß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredith (7. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem Titel Chefkoch wird es noch lange dauern. Man muss 45 Sachen aus Nordend kochen. Bin aktuell gerade bei 30 und habe noch eine Marke.
D.h., wenn ich noch 44 Marken kriege (hab nicht geguckt, ob wes genug Rezepte gäbe), kann ich erst diesen Erfolg fertig machen.

Das dürfte Mitte oder Ende Januar sein...   Mal abgesehen von der Daily mit den Rhinowürstchen und der kleinen Chance eine zusätzliche Kochmarke im Beutel zu haben, ist das ein genauso nerviger Erfolg wie der Angelerfolg "Einer der nicht entkam".


----------



## Hinki (10. Dezember 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Mit dem Titel Chefkoch wird es noch lange dauern. Man muss 45 Sachen aus Nordend kochen. Bin aktuell gerade bei 30 und habe noch eine Marke.
> D.h., wenn ich noch 44 Marken kriege (hab nicht geguckt, ob wes genug Rezepte gäbe), kann ich erst diesen Erfolg fertig machen.
> 
> Das dürfte Mitte oder Ende Januar sein...



Ich habe bis dato 32 Kochpreise... Also jeden Tag 1 dazu müsste es bis kurz nach Weihnachten schaffbar sein!
Bin grad bei 20 Nordend Kochrezepten und kann noch 4 oder 5 Rezepte aus Nordend für Kochpreise kaufen.

Und wer diesen Titel haben will muss den Angelskill so weit oben haben, dass er die Daily Angelquest in Shatt machen kann, da es nur da das Rezept für Rumseys Lagerbier gibt, falls man dieses noch nicht hat.


----------



## Thaielb (10. Dezember 2008)

Hinki schrieb:


> Und wer diesen Titel haben will muss den Angelskill so weit oben haben, dass er die Daily Angelquest in Shatt machen kann, da es nur da das Rezept für Rumseys Lagerbier gibt, falls man dieses noch nicht hat.



Nicht nur das, Du musst auch schon seit Ewigkeiten die Koch-Quest in Shattrah gemacht haben, und alle Rezepte dort bekommen haben . Diese sind für den Scherbenwelt-Gourmet von Nöten, der auch zum Haupt-Erfolg gehört. Ich arbeite zwar an meinem Chef-Hoch, aber bsi ich die ganzen Rezepte habe vergehen noch einige Monate.


----------



## Meredith (10. Dezember 2008)

Hinki schrieb:


> Ich habe bis dato 32 Kochpreise... Also jeden Tag 1 dazu müsste es bis kurz nach Weihnachten schaffbar sein!



Dir ist nicht bewusst, dass es 3 Stufen des Nordend-Gourmet gibt, bei der letzeten muss man 45 Sachen aus Nordend kochen.
Und jedes Rezept kostet 3 (!) Kochmarken.
Ca. 15 Kochrezepte gibt es so beim Lehrer, bleiben noch 30, für die man 30*3 Marken braucht, also 90 Kochmarken.
Das wären bei dir also noch ca. 50 Tage, wenn man die kleine Chance berücksichtigt, dass man einen zweiten Kochpreis im Beutel hat und die Daily mit den Rhinowürsten schon 2 gibt.

2-3 Rezepte wird es noch so geben, die waren eigentlich als Questbelohnung implementiert, aber auf irgendeinem Grunde klappt das nicht.
Kungalosh, Orcaeintopf und Schaufelhauer-(steak oder suppe).

So oder so wird es noch lange dauern, bis man den Titel haben kann.


----------



## Thaielb (15. Dezember 2008)

Laut einem beitrag im amerikanischen Forum gibt es die noch fehlenden Rezepte für den Titel bereits auf dem Testserver:

Looks like the missing recipes are added in 3.0.8. I've already found Kungaloosh (found from the Washed Up Mage in the Underbelly of Dalaran via simple quest) and Fish Feast (requires 450 cooking and 5 Dalaran Cooking Awards to buy). With those two in, I'm almost certain the rest of the missing recipes are found somewhere out in Northrend. 

Also mit dem nächsten Patch kommt man dann endlich an seine Rezepte und die ersten Chefköche werden durch Dalaran laufen.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Das dürfte Mitte oder Ende Januar sein...   Mal abgesehen von der Daily mit den Rhinowürstchen und der kleinen Chance eine zusätzliche Kochmarke im Beutel zu haben, ist das ein genauso nerviger Erfolg wie der Angelerfolg "Einer der nicht entkam".


Naja bei dem Fisch weiss man wenigstens, dass man ihn nach genug häufigem Fischen fangen kann. Schlimmer find ich den Anglererfolg in Strangle, bei dem jeden Sonntag paar hundert Leute mitfischen und die man vergessen kann, wenn man in 10 Minuten keine 40 Fische zusammen hat...


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (16. September 2009)

Ich find schlimmer, dass mein 70er "Chefkoch" den Titel nich kriegen kann, weil er ein Festmahl am Strand der Uralten aufstellen soll und da mit 70 (EP-Stop für BC Raids machen) nicht hinkann.


----------

